#  > THEATER FORUM FORA >  > THEATER FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  balletvloer

## Bihca

Hallo gewaardeerde collega's!

In ons nieuwe kunst en cultuurcentrum is op het podium een parketvloer gelegd. Zeer mooie vloer, maar uiterst gevoelig voor beschadigingen.

Momenteel worden er alleen maar concerten gegeven, waarmee dus veel met materiaal ( flightcases, stands e.d. ) wordt "geslingerd", wat dus na een half jaar resulteerde in een behoorlijk aantal putten in de vloer.

Logisch dat wij hier niet blij mee zijn, maar willen hier wat aan doen.
Zodra de vloer opnieuw gevlakt en gelakt wordt, willen wij er een balletvloer overheen leggen.
Nou heb ik gezien dat er meerdere typen vloeren zijn.
Mijn kennis van balletvloeren is nihil, kan iemand mij wat tips/advies geven waar op gelet moet worden?


Ik heb inmiddels wel wat offertes opgevraagd, maar nog niet veel concreets binnen.

----------


## Stage-Q

heb je toevallig ook bij Ron De Groot gekeken?

Zij kunnen je namelijk ook adviezen geven. 
Meestal komen ze op bezoek om de situatie te bekijken en wat voor vloer het meest geschikt is voor jullie podium. (dikte, materiaal, breedte e.d. )

----------


## Bihca

nee, heb daar nog geen contact mee gehad, wel met theatex, showtex, theatermateriaal en nog 1 waar ik nu ff niet op kom. 

Bedankt!

----------


## Stage-Q

Ron de Groot : Theatertextiell

Werk zelf in een aantal theaters...en kom altijd vloeren van Ron tegen, en ook de service die ze leveren is perfect.

----------


## AJB

Okay nu de nummers en links zijn uitgewisseld van de juiste bedrijven: weet er iemand daadwerkelijk waar je op moet letten bij de aanschaf van een balletvloer? Wat zijn de verschillen, en waarom. Inhoudelijk reactie dus  :Smile:  (hint)

----------


## Bihca

Ja sorry, Arvid :P je hebt gelijk.

Ik zoek dus een vloer die vrij intensief gebruikt gaat worden, Waar ook wel eens met een trap ( of andere dingen die putjes kunnen veroorzaken ) op gestaan wordt. Dus het zou fijn zijn als er een vloer is, waar die putten weg trekken.

Kortom, waar moet ik op letten?!

----------


## jens

toch vraag ik me af of een laagje van 1.3 mm een bolhoek van een case die omvalt tegenhoudt of iets dergelijks

is een dunne plaat multiplex eerst eronder bijv geen optie? ( bijv 9 mm)

----------


## Upgrading your system

Waarom gebruiken jullie geen dikke rubbermat?

heb dit al verschillende malen naar tevredenheid gelegt.
dit zijn matten van 2,5/3 cm dit die aan delen neer te leggen zijn. ik heb ze voor een sporthal toegepast op rollen van 25 meter waardoor er lekker overheen gecrost kan worden met flightcases en hoogwerkers, en ook het publoiek kan er lekker overheen wandelen.. na gebruik (indien nodig dweilen en oprollen. op een kar en wegrijden die zooi.

wanneer het een podium betreft kan je het ook als matten van bijvoorbeeld 2x3 meter toepseen of eventueel kleiner (wat het slepen ermee vergemakkelijkt.

als het om een flinke zaal gaat eerst de multikabels, intercom kabels en dmx naar de foh tefel leggen, matten eroverheen en niemand struikeld meer.. helemaal werelds.. (alleen wat zwaar)..

het gaat hierbij om een soort rubber mar (laat overigens geen strepen achter op ondervloer)

Zal eens kijken welk materiaal het exact is.

----------


## Stage-Q

Goeie oplossing, maar niet voor cultuurcentrum...

heb ik heel wat cultuurcentrums gewerkt, en op die locaties waar ik ben geweest zou zo'n systeem niet handig zijn.

Maar gewoon een normale balletvloer van 1,20 mtr breed wel. Legt namelijk veel sneller en is stevig genoeg. Tevens voor een eventuele ballet of dansvoorstelling veel gunstiger dan rubber matten. ( daar zijn dansers niet dol op namelijk )

----------


## beyma

Als ik het zo lees dan lijkt me dat die mooie parket vloer er een beetje voor jan {...} ligt  :Confused: 

Je zou daar ipv lak of olie een dikke laag epoxy hars overheen kunnen gooien, dan is het een stuk sterker, maar nogmaals, als je hem amper gebruikt zou ik er een laag betonplex overheen schroeven (betonplex met anti-slip laag!) 

Als er dan een ballet groepje komt huppelen dan leg je een standaard JOK vloer in een kwartiertje !

----------


## Bihca

Die vloer is zeker voor jan ... gelegd, mja er zijn altijd mensen die alles "beter" weten en niet naar de profs luisteren.
Die vloer heeft 10.000 euries gekost en ik vind het weg gegooid geld. ze hadden beter de betonvloer kunnen vlakken met een epoxy oid en daarna een balletvloer er op kunnen leggen.

----------


## AJB

Parketvloeren worden niet voor niets gelegd, dit heeft o.a. te maken met demping voor dansers. Dat het in jullie centrum misplaatst is kan kloppen, maar dat is hier niet de vraag.

Ik ben benieuwd of er mensen zijn die verstand hebben van verschillende types balletvloeren. Persoonlijk heb ik geen idee, en begin wel nieuwsgierig te worden. Zijn er uberhaubt belangrijke verschillen??

----------


## ralph

Ik heb nog nooit een balletgroep op bezoek gehad die niet wilde balleten ( wat is het juiste, niet denigrerend overkomende werkwoord?) op willekeurig welke vloer er lag.

Meest belangrijke van een balletvloer en bepalend in de keuze is de gebruiksintensiteit.
Bij aanschaf van een vloer ook rekening houden met opslag van de banen wanneer de vloer opgeslagen wordt.
Ander puntje: plenty rollen ballettape ( geen gaffa!!!)

Neerleggen van balletvloer vereist even handigheid, die banen zijn best rekbaar. Kleine centimeter ruimte tussen twee banen is noodzakelijk, leg je de banen te strak op elkaar ( stotend noemt een behanger dat) dan krijg je van die opstaande randjes, en als dansers m/v ergens een hekel aan hebben, dan is het een ongelijk oppervlak.

----------


## Upgrading your system

dat is idd ook mijn ervaring..
noog nooit meegemaakt dat er commentaar kwam ala die rubberen vloer ga ik niet op dansen..

Graag of niet, er staan nog zeker 40 dansgroepen in de semi/prof danswereld te trappelen om te komen... en dat weten ze maar al te goed..

bovendien doen ze vaak voorstellingen op de meest uiteenlopende plaatsen, het is dus soms slikken of stikken omdat er geen mogelijkheden zijn..

balletvloer is een dure oplossing als het alleen gaat om lopend publiek voor een concert..ik zou uitgaan van een beschermende mattenvloer van welke soort dan ook.. welke niet te veel in een budget snijdt en eventueel een balletvloer van beperktere afmetingen om te gebruiken als dansvloer.

of je moet een geldboom voor de deur hebben (dan kom ik eens op de koffie

----------


## TimW

Ik vind het ook een beter idee om een goedkopere oplossing dan danstapijt te zoeken. Als je je danstapijt constant laat liggen wordt het alleen maar vies en gekrast en dan moet je al bijna een extra danstapijt gaan kopen voor dansers...
Ik denk dat het dan beter is om een tapijt te kopen zoals waarmee bvb sporthallen worden dichtgelegd.

----------


## Bihca

Bedankt voor de reacties, het is op dit moment eigenlijk alleen de bedoeling om de parketvloer te beschermen en het is ook de bedoeling dat het niet te glad wordt.

We kregen van een bedrijf hier uit de buurt de tip om gewoon betonplex over de vloer te leggen, is niet glad en beschermt goed.

Wat vinden jullie?

Wat dansvoorstellingen betreft, die hebben we (nog) niet...

----------


## MarkRombouts

Dit tip is eerder in de onderwerp al gegeven dus..... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## rinus bakker

Ik ben wel benieuwd door welke advieskwibus die vloer is aanbevolen. 
Als je voor één balletvoorstelling per jaar daar wel (alle?) outillage op richt, en vergeet dat het voor al die andere toepassing minder goed is ben je natuurlijk geen knip voor je neus waard als adviseur.
Je krijgt een luxe wagen aanbevolen omdat je er eens per jaar met 5 man in zit, en de rest van het jaar er flightcases (of whatever) mee vervoert?
(Een auto huren heeft die adviseur nog nooit van gehoord !?) 
Maar in de culturele/theatersector is dit soort van adviesgeklungel haast een normaal verschijnsel. 
Want: - heb je ooit een aantal mooie lichtplannen ontworpen (of zit jouw firma in het geluid ?) - dan heb je natuurlijk ook verstand van alle andere disciplines in de TheaterTechniek. 
Akoestiek, vloeren, hijsen, luchtbehandeling, doeken, dat kan toch allemaal niet zo ingewikkeld zijn ....
Jammer van die vloer. Maar strafpunten voor die adviseur! 
"Niet goed = geld terug", zou hier een heel gezonde regeling kunnen zijn.

----------


## Bihca

> Ik ben wel benieuwd door welke advieskwibus die vloer is aanbevolen. 
> Als je voor één balletvoorstelling per jaar daar wel (alle?) outillage op richt, en vergeet dat het voor al die andere toepassing minder goed is ben je natuurlijk geen knip voor je neus waard als adviseur.
> Je krijgt een luxe wagen aanbevolen omdat je er eens per jaar met 5 man in zit, en de rest van het jaar er flightcases (of whatever) mee vervoert?
> (Een auto huren heeft die adviseur nog nooit van gehoord !?) 
> Maar in de culturele/theatersector is dit soort van adviesgeklungel haast een normaal verschijnsel. 
> Want: - heb je ooit een aantal mooie lichtplannen ontworpen (of zit jouw firma in het geluid ?) - dan heb je natuurlijk ook verstand van alle andere disciplines in de TheaterTechniek. 
> Akoestiek, vloeren, hijsen, luchtbehandeling, doeken, dat kan toch allemaal niet zo ingewikkeld zijn ....
> Jammer van die vloer. Maar strafpunten voor die adviseur! 
> "Niet goed = geld terug", zou hier een heel gezonde regeling kunnen zijn.



Het podium waar ik nu als vrijwilliger ( wordt wel een vergoeding betaalt ) werk, is ee geschenk van de gemeente aan de stichting welzijn middelburg.
Daar zitten allemaal mensen die van vergaderen houden en niet weten waar ze over praten. Zo ook over dit pand.
De doelstelling van de zaal is om zoveel mogelijk activiteiten voor jongeren te organiseren, van concert tot dans tot knutselen. 
De mensen die de regie kregen over deze zaal, gingen met de architect rond de tafel en dan roept er opeens een bureaucraat "er moeten ook dan dansvoorstellingen gedaan worden!! ".  Dus leggen we er gelijk een parketvloer in. Leuk, als je doelstelling ook in de dans ligt. Maar tot op heden is er nog geen dans geweest ( owja, alleen bij de opening.. ).
Wie de parketvloer precies heeft aanbevolen weet ik niet, maar handig is het iig niet.

Zo zijn er wel meer dingen, 2 maanden na de opening kwamen ze op het idee om gordijnen op te gaan hangen... Leuk, maar ons grid kan niet zovee lhebben, moet de hele dakconstructie veranderd worden. Ik heb iemand van showtex laten komen, de boel laten zien,, met een bureaucraat erbij, uiteindelijk toch maar tot de conclusie gekomen dat het geen zin heeft.

Mijn grootste ergenis, de gemeente, ze beloven van alles, maar doen de helft. Hadden een offerte van 3 ton voor licht enm geluid, mocht uiteindelijk 1 ton worden.Bergruimte ho maar....

Naja, genoeg nu:P

Eigenlijk zou ik jou ( Rinus ) wel eens willen uitnodigen om hier te komen kijken, ben wel benieuwd wat je van de dakconstructie en het grid vind, maar goed, dat terzijde.

Dus conclusie op dit moment is gewoon een betonplex vloer er overheen gooien en daarmee klaar.

----------


## Upgrading your system

En dan nog wat anders: Betonplex niet glad??

Betanplex is juist glad, hierdoor hecht het beton niet aan de plaat als deze als bekisting wordt gebruikt waardoor een mooie gladde wand verkregen wordt.
ik snap van dat advies al helemaal niets

----------


## Bihca

> En dan nog wat anders: Betonplex niet glad??
> 
> Betanplex is juist glad, hierdoor hecht het beton niet aan de plaat als deze als bekisting wordt gebruikt waardoor een mooie gladde wand verkregen wordt.
> ik snap van dat advies al helemaal niets



 
Wat adviseer jij me dan?

----------


## Upgrading your system

Tsjah, ik heb al aangegeven goede ervaringen te hebben met rubbermatten. eenvoudig te leggen, eenvoudig te verwijderen.

maar daarop is hier al commentaar gegeven en daarom ga ik ervanuit dat dit niet is wat je zoekt (trouwens geen idee of je ook achter dit commentaar stond) Hoe dan ook..
ideetje.. geen idee of het wat is, ik denk hardop.

9 mm multiplex platen leggen in de zaal en hierover een goedkoop clicklamimaat. lamimaat vasttacken of lijmen aan de ondervloer (de 9mm platen dus) en vervolgens met de circelzaag de platen weer loszagen zodat je handzame plten kruigt van 122x244 of 122x122.
platen nummeren en op een kar zetten.
is even werk, maar wel erg fraai en goedkoop (mits je laminaat neemt welke niet te duur is.)
voordelen:
vloer is eenvoudig te leggen.
Vloer is redelijk eenvoudig te verwijderen
De bescherming van de ondervloer is optimaal (wel even goed vegen voor het plaatsen)
Het ziet er netjes uit als er even aandacht aan het maken ervan wordt besteed)

Nadelen:

Redelijk zwaar (hoewel balletvloer ook niet niets weegt en het hoeft het gebouw niet uit)
Redelijk bewerkelijk met maken. (kost je met 2 man toch wel anderhalve dag denk ik (afhankelijk van het zaal formaat)
Neemt bij opslag wel wat ruimte in. (maar de vraag is wanneer je het opslaat en hoe vaak het ligt)

is even een gedachte herdop, ben benieuwd of iemend er iets in ziet, lijkt me weloverdacht een redelijke oplossing..

----------


## rinus bakker

> 1) ... geschenk van de gemeente aan de stichting welzijn Middelburg.
> 2) ... dan roept er opeens een bureaucraat "er moeten ook dan dansvoorstellingen gedaan worden!! ". Dus leggen we er gelijk een parketvloer in. 
> 3) ... om gordijnen op te gaan hangen... Leuk, maar ons grid kan niet zoveel hebben, moet de hele dakconstructie veranderd worden. 
> 4) ... grootste ergenis, de gemeente, ze beloven van alles, maar doen de helft. Hadden een offerte van 3 ton voor licht en geluid, mocht uiteindelijk 1 ton worden. Bergruimte ho maar....
> 5) ... wel eens willen uitnodigen om hier te komen kijken, ben wel benieuwd wat je van de dakconstructie en het grid vind, (...)



1] een beetje schuldgevoel afkopen door die overheid, die het verschil niet wist tussen aannemers gespecialiseerd in visvijvers en schouwburgen???
2] en daarvoor is dan meteen wel geld. Omdat zo'n druiloor zijn particuliere hobby kan doordrijven?
3] gordijnen - nou niet bepaald het zwaarste onderdeel in de theatertechniek. Wow en dan al problemen met het grid. Wie heeft daarin geadviseerd? Diezelfde hobby-(volks?)-danser zeker?
4] klinkt bekend. Uitgeven van het geld van anderen is altijd leuk, en de voorbeelden van het verkwisten en/of aan onzinnige zaken besteden zijn legio.
5] laten we daarover een rechtstreekse e-mail conversatie beginnen. Het is nou niet direct bij mij (Drachten) om de hoek, maar als ik eens in het ZuidWesten ben is het de moeite waard om wat te combineren. In elk geval zit ik mei 2008 een week lang in SintNiklaas(B) en dat is wel aardig in de buurt. 
Misschien kun je dan voor die tijd uitzoeken of er een programma van eisen voor dat grid is geweest, en of er mogelijk berekeningen zijn gemaakt door een constructuer (in opdracht van degene die dat geschenk heeft gegeven; bij B&WT horen - naar ik meen - dat soort gegevens ten minste 10 jaar bewaard te worden.)

----------


## Outline

> En dan nog wat anders: Betonplex niet glad??
> 
> Betanplex is juist glad, hierdoor hecht het beton niet aan de plaat als deze als bekisting wordt gebruikt waardoor een mooie gladde wand verkregen wordt.
> ik snap van dat advies al helemaal niets



Trek 'ns even de deur van je bus of laadbak open en kijk eens wat daar voor mooie anti-slip betonplex ligt...

----------


## Upgrading your system

Inderdaad, 

Ik dacht zo onderhand toch de meeste plaatsoorten wel te kennen.. niet dus.
Uiteraard ken ik de houtsoort wel, maar dit dat deze als antislip betonplex in de handel was. 
Google heeft mij uitgewezen dat ik hierin geen gelijk heb en de naam dus inderdaad antislip betonplex is.

Excuus daarbij voor mijn onjuiste post.
@ Outline: Dank voor het wijzen op mijn fout!

Neemt niet weg dat ik een vloer volleggen met deze platen niet echt een fraaie oplossing vind.

----------


## Ruud_de_Koning

De diverse soorten balletvloer verdwijnen al meer en meer. Dat heeft vooral met het gewicht te maken. Dankzij knakkers als ik zijn we iets meer op het gewicht gaan letten. In den vroeger daaghen was je er reuze trots op om met een Rosco vloer op stap te mogen. Mooie dikke rubbervinyl. Maar loodzwaar, en in de winter mocht je wel een bakkie extra nemen om de vloer op te laten warmen. Stijf als karton! 
Mijns inziens zou voor de hier gevraagde permanente toepassing zo'n mooie degelijke Rosco kwaliteit niet misstaan. De standaard vloer van Ron houdt het een maand vol. 

Er wordt tercht over de demping van de vloer gesproken. Gelukkig blijven we verschoond van het woord 'verend'. Een dansgezelschap dat zichzelf serieus neemt, praat ook in serieuze taal over de demping van de vloer. Dat scheelt ongeveer 45% aan blessures op de korte termijn, en het scheelt nog veel meer op de lange termijn. 
Maar om nou werkelijk in heel Nederland de toneelvloeren te moeten dempen? Ik weet niet welke Frits daar ooit mee begonnen is, maar dat is toch wel wat zot niet? Gemiddeld heb je zo'n vloer 5 tot 8 keer per jaar nodig. En op die andere 355 dagen (lekker rekenen op een viltje..) kun je er dan niet met je zelfrijdende schaarhoogwerker op, want de toegestane vloerbelasting is daar te laag voor..... Als we nou eens dat hout op het beton plakten, er dan lekker het hele jaar met de hoogwerker overheen rossen, en dan tien keer per jaar de dempende vloer uit de kast halen????

Vloeren, eh...iemand schreef er een heel boekje over....
Niemand schreef nog welk houtsoort er geplaatst is. (Zal wel weer illegaal Krewing zijn...) Maar dat is natuurlijk de meest bepalende factor. En bweuh, liever geen lakken of epoxies. Lekker in de oxaanolie. En daar kun je van alles en nog wat aan toevoegen. Om 'm meer glans te geven. Of om 'm harder te maken. Meer te laten glanzen, of juist minder...

Probleem zit 'm tegenwoordig in de oplevering. En dat de vrienden van HansOnno graag niet zo veel centjes uitgeven voor iets dat maar ongeveer een mensenleven in je theater ligt. Een Krewing vloer mot tenminste zes tot zeven keer in de olie gezet worden na oplevering. Eerst raakte vier keer in de mode. Dat scheelde een halve pallet aan olie. En tegenwoordig worden ze nog maar twee keer in de olie gezet. En daarmee bereik je geen verzadiging. En blijft de toplaag kwetsbaar. 
Na verzadiging is een vloer van  :Mad:  TROPISCH HARDHOUT ZONDER CFK KEUR  :Mad:  zeer zeer sterk en heel erg bestand tegen mechanische invloeden. 

Waarom niet gewoon de parketschuurmasjien erover heen, en zwart tjetten? In Den Bosch kunnen ze je wel van advies dienen. 


(Getver, op links zit een kier)

----------


## wimbru

Eens iets anders:
In welke richting wordt een balletvloer gelegd: evenwijdig met het gordijn of 90° gedraaid.
Sommige ballet-mensen willen die evenwijdig met gordijn opdat men zich gemakkelijk op een rij zou kunnen richten...
Ik denk dat een kromme rij in de richting van het publiek eerder zou opvallen...
Ik zie nergens een bepaalde norm.

----------


## Tilt

In theaters ligt de balletvloer over het algemeen evenwijdig met het gordijn. Veel gezelschappen reizen met een eigen balletvloer en ze gebruiken dan de 1ste baan van het theater omdat deze op maat gemaakt is met de voorrand van het toneel. De vorm van de voorrand verschilt per theater. Bij sommige balletten wordt de balletvloer in de diepte gelegd, omdat dit meer dieptewerking aan het toneelbeeld geeft. Bij voorstellingen waarbij verschillende balletten van verschillende choreografen achter elkaar worden gespeeld kan het zelfs afgewisseld worden. (leuke changementen voor de technici :Smile: )

Allard

----------


## info-dj-info

Vloeren ok. Denk aan plaatsen en het weghalen ook problemen kan geven .
dus heb je een overdekking. Moet ze ook wel gebruikt worden wat op vele plaatsen snel vergeten word. Denk aan een sportvloer het zwartezolenrelement wordt vaar ook overtreden . 

Dus neem van mij aan! geen enkele actie  te ondernemen gewoon een melding dat je het niet toe kan laten. of een andere ruimte moet voor gekozen worden  of een éénvoudige mannier om de vloer te plaatsen. Denk aan vocht die door de boven platen kan vloeien. Vooral cola en pils zijn leuk. Ook steunpunten voldoende groot zijn zo kan je mooie lijntje in je ondervloer trekken . Dan kan je ook zoals vollybal netten worden geplaats steunpunten voorzien . Maar het blijft prutsen ,ook steentje moet je kunnen vermijden. Dus je draagt zorg voor je vloer je legt platen. Je komt op de situatie dat deze afgebroken word glas valt op je mooie vloer . Bedenkt net een organisator dat Hij net nog niet moet afgebroken worden en terug geplaats moet worden . Er zullen enkelingen zijn die dat glas zullen opkuisen . 

Dus Tja  :Confused:  Dus veel  moed en Maak dat je altijd een goed papier hebt  waar ook  de prijs  op staat vermeld Hoeveel zo'n vloer kost .

----------


## Ruud_de_Koning

Van laatst post DJ snap niks nie. Er lijk wel letter weg val. Of woord. Dat van dek niet ik snap. Twas zeker laat die middag.  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Allereerst lijkt het me vreugdevol om te noteren dat we in theaters niet spreken van 'parallel aan de kluitenstang' of 'in de richting van de uitgang'. Of nog erger: "aan de foyerkant". Parallel aan de toneelrand is nog wel te pruimen, maar daar stopt het dan toch echt wat mij betreft. Liever 'van voor naar achter' of 'van links naar rechts'. 

Het gaat bij het leggen, van welk soort vloer dan ook, vaak om het maken van een egaal vlak. Dat bereik je het beste door de naden dwars op de kijkrichting te leggen. (Die is ook mooi, niet?) Eigenlijk is een eeuwenoude toneeltruuk om nooit de aandacht te vestigen op lijnen. Die leiden af en kunnen het dieptebeeld verstoren. Lijnen in de kijkrichting van het publiek geven automatisch richting en diepte. Dat willen we vaak niet. 


(Wie zit er toch zo in de clearcom te snuiven?)

----------


## PeterZwart

wij hebben bij ons op de loods ook een dikke pallet met balletvloer staan..

wij gebruikten t laatst gewoon bij een concert..   konden er gewoon met de flightcasses en andere troep overheen raggen..

we hadden zelfs een piramide gemaakt van truss( 4 stukken truss omhoog naar t dak met n takeltje.. en vervolgens een stel boxcorners met vloerplaten op de grond.. naja op t balletvloer.. geen enkele beschadiging!)

weet helaas niet wat voor type balletvloer t is.. maar t kan wel uitermate veel hebben!

----------

